# Greenqloud [public cloud] Decommissioned



## k0nsl (Aug 25, 2015)

Well, there goes another one:






Text:



Quote said:


> Action needed: Greenqloud's Public Cloud Decommission
> 
> Dear Greenqloud Customer,
> 
> ...


----------



## DomainBop (Aug 25, 2015)

Quote said:


> Greenqloud closing down


They're discontinuing their public cloud services (ComputeQloud and StorageQloud) which account for just a small portion of their business but Greenqloud the company is not shutting down.  They decided to close the public cloud because they didn't want it to be in competition with the public cloud offerings of their customers who offer services that are based on Greenqloud's primary Qstack product.

This is the original announcement from March 25th:



Quote said:


> Announcement about GreenQloud's Public Qloud Services
> 
> Dear GreenQloud Customer,
> 
> ...


----------



## k0nsl (Aug 25, 2015)

@DomainBop:

Oh, I'm sorry for that mistake. My bad indeed.

/me hides in shame!


----------

